# Krilleum SnowPlow Shovels



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey guys,

We all love these shovels, but the Krilleum Website says they are not selling them this year.

Any idea of any other suppliers?


----------



## prezek (Dec 16, 2010)

Google snow plow shovel.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Both BOSS and Fisher/Western/Etc sell private-label versions of them


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Thank you,

Also found them here

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/NTESearch?storeId=6970&ipp=48&Ntt=snow+shovel


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Both BOSS and Fisher/Western/Etc sell private-label versions of them


What???


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

cwren2472 said:


> Both BOSS and Fisher/Western/Etc sell private-label versions of them


The Fisher shovel can stack higher than the Boss shovel...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> The Fisher shovel can stack higher than the Boss shovel...


Plus...the trip edge should save a guy's nutz...


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Plus...the trip edge should save a guy's nutz...


This comment needs to be saved as one of his top 10.

Ace hardware stores also sell them. Online and instore


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

icudoucme said:


> This comment needs to be saved as one of his top 10


And Mike says I don't contribute enough...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> And Mike says I don't contribute enough...


It only takes One "ah crap, what did he post now" to undo any and all "That-A-Boy's " you may have received.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

https://www.jmenterprises.com/

Just placed an order for some replacement parts. I know I'm not in Kannada, but maybe he ships across the border.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> The Fisher shovel can stack higher than the Boss shovel...


Maybe, but the chain would drive me nuts.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Maybe, but the chain would drive me nuts.


Shoot, we had piles over that tree with the Boss shovel last year...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Shoot, we had piles over that tree with the Boss shovel last year...
> 
> View attachment 196985


Eggsactly. Would have been a bugger if you had to lift a chain.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Shoot, we had piles over that tree with the Boss shovel last year...
> 
> View attachment 196985


The Snowrator made that pile???


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> The Snowrator made that pile???


The Snowrator is in that pile....


----------



## weary shoveler (Dec 10, 2019)

I shovel a gravel driveway. Each winter before I do any shoveling I wait for several inches of snow to compact on the driveway so I do not end up shoveling some of the gravel off the driveway. With light snow falls I use an old metal snow pusher to push the snow to the edges of the driveway. After reading rave reviews I bought a 48' Snow Plow snow pusher shovel. A wider shovel, less work, right? With today's light snow I was anxious to put the new pusher to work. Instantly the Snow Plow pushed down into the compact snow. The only way the pusher would work was to bend way down such that the handle was nearly parallel to the ground, the shovel handle was less than 18" of the ground. Needless to say it's not realistic to shovel or push snow in this position. As a comparison I switched to my trusty old metal pusher. The old pusher worked like a charm. My sense is that the angle of the handle the new Snow Plow is different from my old trusty metal pusher. Incidently, on my concrete side the Snow Plow worked great. Do I have any reasonable options other than returned the Snow Plow?


----------

